# Rudy Gay projected to be a Rocket?



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

The RealGM Mock Draft V2.0, just released, it has us drafting Gay.
I like that, but how true is the projection? The article has a pretty good break down that I think it's worth reading. 
RealGM Mock Draft V2.0 
Man, if we draft Gay, we would be nasty. 
Some NbaDraft.net analysis 
Really, Rudy's weakness can be totally tolerated by the team.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

hm.. i doubt thats possible... look at the teams infront of rockets in the draft.. some teams need a SG/SF preety bad..i doubt we'd get gay..... maybe not even brandon roy


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

I think, Raptors will draft Gay because right now, they're more of a Bulls Team Circa Brad Miller, Ron Artest, Elton Brand era. They're going towards young players and the Raps need to mature a bit more. So right now, I still think our chances of landing of Brandon Roy are pretty good. Plus, NBADRAFT.NET IMO is so inaccurate, they base players on their potential and not what teams need. But also, note that in RealGM's version of the draft they said, the only other player the Raptors should draft to fill their void is Gay or Roy. So if the Raptors decide to choose Gay, then Roy should be our choice.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I would be happy with drafting Rudy Gay. With all the attention Brandon Roy gets as the most nba ready guard in the draft, i doubt he will be available at the 8 spot, let alone the out of the top4.

Gay would certainly add alot of versatility to our wing spots, and if we do somehow sign up mike james, and everyone stays healthy, then i would go as far as saying we have the offensive side of our team sown up nicely. All we would need is a good back-up PF/C and i see Tmac finally getting out of the first round.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I dont really think Raptors would get Gay, because they have CB4 and CV31 already. Wouldn't it be the same position overlay? Let me go ask the Raptors' fans.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> I dont really think Raptors would get Gay, because they have CB4 and CV31 already. Wouldn't it be the same position overlay? Let me go ask the Raptors' fans.


No, towards the end of the season, Bosh was playing more as the center before he got injured. So I could see them drafting Gay if they move Bosh to the 5 and Villanueva to the 4 and then Peterson and Graham playing the 2.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

That works.
But they need a real C though. I dont really think Bosh can be most effective when playing 5.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> That works.
> But they need a real C though. I dont really think Bosh can be most effective when playing 5.


Why not? He's big, long, strong, and quick. He'll most definitely burn some of the fatter slower centers in the league, i.e. Eddy Curry, Raef LaFrentz, etc. etc.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

The exciting thing about Gay is that he's one of the few guys in this draft that could potentially be a very great player. He has all of the tools to be a star on both ends of the court and is an athletic freak with a very long wingspan. The only questions about him are leadership, desire, and work ethic, but those things can be overcome and improved upon if he's willing to take that step to become a star at the next level.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Gay would be an absolute steal for us, a NBA bodied played with NBA level athleticism. We're the type of organization that makes rookies work, so I would not worry about a player's lack of motivation unless he's a proven headcase.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Very good read. At this point the only team I think would be inclided to select Rudy Gay would be the TWolves. Toronto, under colangelo, should value pointguards a la Marcus Williams.

I think we have a good chance at netting Rudy Gay but wouldnt cry if we ended up getting Brandon Roy or Rodney Carney with the 8th pick.

Sign Mike James with the MLE and let pick up Hassan Adams/PJ Tucker with the 2nd Rounder.

Re-sign Kebo and Chuck Hayes.

PG: Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Mike James | Luther Head | Keith Bogans
SF: Tracy McGrady | Rudy Gay | Hassan Adams 
PF: Juwan Howard | Stromile Swift | Chuck Hayes
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo

Anyone know the status of Bobby Sura?

As MRC suggested, we could end up playing a small ball lineup for better spacing, crisper passing, and open court success. TMac playing the 4 should resolve double-team problems for both TMac and Yao.

Small Ball Rotation:

PG: Rafer Alston | Vassili Spanoulis
SG: Mike James | Luther Head | Keith Bogans
SF: Rudy Gay | Hassan Adams
PF: Tracy McGrady | Chuck Hayes | Stromile Swift
CN: Yao Ming | Juwan Howard | Dikembe Mutombo


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

^^^I like those lineups!

What about....

Alston-James-Gay-McGrady-Swift

(This is when Yao maybe is in foul trouble)

You talk about a running game...wow.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Dean the Master said:


> The RealGM Mock Draft V2.0, just released, it has us drafting Gay.
> I like that, but how true is the projection? The article has a pretty good break down that I think it's worth reading.
> RealGM Mock Draft V2.0
> Man, if we draft Gay, we would be nasty.
> ...


Why dont you atleast wait until the lottery before you talk about who your team is projected to draft. Im 95% sure Gay will be gone by the rockets pick.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> ^^^I like those lineups!
> 
> What about....
> 
> ...


Everyone can find their own shot except for Swift. And with a small team you would hope that each player can either (a) create a shot for themselves on bigger players, (b) is offensively capable enough to demand respect from the defender so that teammates arent doubled, or (c) pass it to the right person. Stro cant do any of the above.

Also, having Yao will be valuable as Im sure anytime the pace slows to a half-court set, there will be heavy recycling of the pick and roll. Stro is too weak to be effective at setting the pick and opening up shots for the smaller players in the lineup.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

those are horrible Mocks.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

pmac34 said:


> those are horrible Mocks.


why?

I thought they were pretty realistic. The only team I would see picking up Gay is Minnesota. Still, theres always the draft mentality of picking the best available player instead of drafting for need.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

I think we should draft JJ Reddick if he is available. We need shooter and i dont think Mike James is going to play here, he is getting more money from other teams (Atlanta, Charlotte....)


----------

